# Minnkota c2 50 vs the c2 55



## Aslmx (May 2, 2017)

I've acquired a Monarch 15x42 mod v. I'm wanting to go all electric. I have a #42 lb all terrain on front but nothing for the rear yet. Is the c2 55 worth the extra money over the c2 50 and where is the best place to purchase? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jethro (May 3, 2017)

Just a little more thrust seems to be the only difference.


----------



## gnappi (May 10, 2017)

I asked myself the same question a couple of weeks ago and wound up with the 50, here's why.

On the charts regarding 50 vs. the boat size and weight for my boat was pretty much overkill.

Even trollingmotors.net likely doesn't consider the 5 lb of thrust gain significant because their chart goes from 50 to 60 bypassing 55.

The 55 motor was $80 more. so for near zero performance gain , I thought I'd be better off spending the $80 on other stuff outfitting my boat.

I too am running pure electric now, but I worry about stranding having to rely on a charge indicator in the Minn Kota battery box for available run time. With gas you could always take a small can of gas but in a small boat a second battery is too much weight for me.

So, I figure 4-5 hours on the water will be good enough unless... I keep a second battery in the car???


----------

